# AwayWeGo's favorite font to be banned



## Vacation Dude (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry Alan,

It appears that they are trying to outlaw your favorite font - the ugly "Comic Sans" font.

Vincent Connare designed the ubiquitous, bubbly Comic Sans typeface, but he sympathizes with the world-wide movement to ban it.

The font, a casual script designed to look like comic-book lettering, is the bane of graphic designers, other aesthetes and Internet geeks. It is a punch line: "Comic Sans walks into a bar, bartender says, 'We don't serve your type.'"

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123992364819927171.html?mod=yhoofront


----------



## pjrose (Apr 19, 2009)

:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## CarolF (Apr 19, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> Sorry Alan,
> 
> It appears that they are trying to outlaw your favorite font - the ugly "Comic Sans" font.
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123992364819927171.html?mod=yhoofront



Oh NO.  It's that crazy font that identifies Alan's posts.  I love reading them.  How will I ever find him if it gets banned :annoyed:


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 19, 2009)

They've been trying to ban it for ~ 10 years.  So, far MS doesn't seem to be listening.
But I could get by with only Times New Roman & Arial.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Apr 19, 2009)

*i love comic sans...
*


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 20, 2009)

Fletcher921 said:


> *i love comic sans...
> *



I think the use of that font in moderation is fine, I just HATE reading every post or a ton of text with this font in an enlarged font.

Shux.......I am not picking on Alan......I just don't like his"font"

:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Enlarged Is In The Eye Of The Beholder.*




Vacation Dude said:


> I just HATE reading every post or a ton of text with this font in an enlarged font.


Shux, if you don't care for it in Size 3, I suspect you'd really dislike it in Size 1 or 2 (too hard to read) & supremely detest it in Size 4 or larger (takes up too much space). 

So it goes. 

What's really surprising is that with the variety of type styles easily available on vBulletin, so many TUG-BBS participants just stick with the plain-vanilla "default" style that pops up automatically. 

Try'm.  You might like'm. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 20, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I think the use of that font in moderation is fine, I just HATE reading every post or a ton of text with this font in an enlarged font.
> 
> Shux.......I am not picking on Alan......I just don't like his"font"
> 
> :hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical:



OK... I'm coming out of the closet.  I hate the font too.  In fact, I can't read Alan's posts if they are longer than a few sentences.  Sorry!

Deb


----------



## Icarus (Apr 20, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> so many TUG-BBS participants just stick with the plain-vanilla "default" style that pops up automatically.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



aka, I have a life? 

The article was kind of funny.

-David


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Perfectly O. K. -- You're Not Missing Much.*




DebBrown said:


> I can't read Alan's posts if they are longer than a few sentences.


No problem. 

Hardly any contain anything original or informative or even semi-entertaining. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Where There's A Will, There's A Way.*




CarolF said:


> How will I ever find him if it gets banned


Just look for the little alligator. 




-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm . . .  of all the things to get upset about.  I have no problem with this font.  Never even thought about it until this thread.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 20, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> OK... I'm coming out of the closet.  I hate the font too.  In fact, I can't read Alan's posts if they are longer than a few sentences.  Sorry!
> 
> Deb



Ah-ha...now the truth comes out. Time for a poll.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 20, 2009)

*Me too...*



Fletcher921 said:


> *i love comic sans...
> *



Me too, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is a website dedicated to banning the font
http://www.bancomicsans.com/home.html



Rose Pink said:


> Hmmm . . .  of all the things to get upset about.  I have no problem with this font.  Never even thought about it until this thread.



I am not upset, I just don't like reading every AwayWeGo post in that ugly font. I think he is the only TUGer who posts 100% in that font and he POSTS A LOT.



Glynda said:


> Me too, it's one of my favorites.



ok, then reset your computer to display all the threads to that font, all your MS Word docs, and try reading a newspaper in it....you will then put it on your hit list very quickly.

********************************

Can someone create a Poll with this question - Should we ban the MS Comic font?

yes or no


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 20, 2009)

I wasn't saying that you, specifically, were upset.  I was addressing the whole movement.  I don't find the font ugly.  And, if *I* am going to get upset over something, it better be more earth-shattering than someone's choice of font--maybe something like world hunger or the abuse of women and children.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 20, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I am not upset, I just don't like reading every AwayWeGo post in that ugly font. I think he is the only TUGer who posts 100% in that font and he POSTS A LOT.


 
So, don't read them or you can do what you suggested to Glynda, reset your computer to display in some other font.  Leave Allen alone.  If he wants to post in that font, that's his choice.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 20, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> I wasn't saying that you, specifically, were upset.  I was addressing the whole movement.  I don't find the font ugly.  And, if *I* am going to get upset over something, it better be more earth-shattering than someone's choice of font--maybe something like world hunger or the abuse of women and children.



Perhaps you are taking this a bit too seriously?   

Deb


----------



## JoAnn (Apr 20, 2009)

I think this one would be worse(arial black)...IMHO
I find this one (courier new) boring
I like some of the ones I have when I use MS word, or what ever I've got.  
And some of the colors (if someone wants to use them) are hard to read.  
So, go for it Alan!  At least I don't have to 'see' who is writing...I can tell by the font.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 20, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> So, don't read them or you can do what you suggested to Glynda, reset your computer to display in some other font.  Leave Allen alone.  If he wants to post in that font, that's his choice.



ok, this will be "my" official font for all of my future posts. 

And I plan on posting a lot of comments.






Just kidding 

:whoopie:


----------



## KCI (Apr 20, 2009)

I use comic sans when making greeting cards all the time...I love it and will miss it if it ever gets shelved, which I doubt it will....


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 20, 2009)

IMHO, the really annoying posters are not those who use "ain't I cool" fonts, but rather those who have failed to master the art of paragraph breaks.  Alan, at least, keeps his lines short and to the point.  To me, its rude to expect a reader to follow a James Joyce style post, and I won't read more than 4 -5 lines of it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO, the really annoying posters are not those who use "ain't I cool" fonts, but rather those who have failed to master the art of paragraph breaks.  Alan, at least, keeps his lines short and to the point.  To me, its rude to expect a reader to follow a James Joyce style post, and I won't read more than 4 -5 lines of it.



Or those who believe that capital letters are only for other people, or who use nothing but capital letters.

Of course those are often the same people who don't know the difference between a period and a paragraph break.  Those posts are totally unreadable.


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 20, 2009)

*Sure*

Surely wish that all I had to worry about was fonts (size or style).  Kentucky, like most states, is broke and we are scrambling to keep health coverage for the indigent, among many itemsd on our plate.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 20, 2009)

Steve knows that the internet existed before we could post in different fonts, and it will continue to exist when nobody posts written text anymore either. (at least in it's current form.) Don't ask what that form is. It hasn't been invented yet, but I always liked the computer interface that they used in the movie Minority Report. I think eventually, the interface will be more William Gibson-ish as a direct computer-brain interface.

I guess when that happens that if you think in Comic Sans, that's what you will visualize. hahaha.

Don't laugh, I also invented the ipod before anybody else did. 

-David


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 20, 2009)

Icarus said:


> \
> 
> Don't laugh, I also invented the ipod before anybody else did.
> 
> -David


 
I don't have one of those, either.  I'm still waiting for the next form of audio-visual device, because you haven't invented it yet.  (Please make it simple to use.  I still haven't mastered the microwave oven.  I wouldn't even mind if the instructions were in Comic Sans.)


----------



## Htoo0 (Apr 20, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Or those who believe that capital letters are only for other people, or who use nothing but capital letters.
> 
> Of course those are often the same people who don't know the difference between a period and a paragraph break.  Those posts are totally unreadable.



We actually had a guy at work entering little 'novelettes' using font colors like these in our log book. The rest of us quit using it and our supervisor was complaining that we were missing things. So we told him to ban that stuff or get used to us ignoring the log. Now, it's all black unless it's absolutely critical in which case it can be red/read.


----------



## Wonka (Apr 20, 2009)

M. Henley said:


> Surely wish that all I had to worry about was fonts (size or style).  Kentucky, like most states, is broke and we are scrambling to keep health coverage for the indigent, among many itemsd on our plate.



There should be enough profit from the Kentucky Derby to give everyone a chicken in the pot.


----------



## beachsands (Apr 20, 2009)

*It's my favorite font too*

I use to always use comic sans for all of my ebay auctions for several years. 

As another eluded to, there has to be bigger things to be concerned with.

Joel


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 20, 2009)

beachsands said:


> As another eluded to, there has to be bigger things to be concerned with.
> 
> Joel



Like what....the same old debate on ROFR or eBay or postcard companies or buying resale or someone's odd medical condition?

I posted this simply for fun as I read an interesting news article and thought of Alan.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 20, 2009)

JoAnn said:


> I find this one (courier new) boring



Non-Proportional fonts such as Courier are awful!



DebBrown said:


> In fact, I can't read Alan's posts if they are longer than a few sentences.  Sorry!
> Deb



And they are rarely shorter!



M. Henley said:


> Surely wish that all I had to worry about was fonts (size or style).  Kentucky, like most states, is broke and we are scrambling to keep health coverage for the indigent, among many itemsd on our plate.





beachsands said:


> As another eluded to, there has to be bigger things to be concerned with.
> 
> Joel



True...but this IS the Lounge, and if we were sitting in the airport lounge having casual conversations we could talk about just about anything, and if we didn't want to join the conversation we could wander around and join a different one  



Vacation Dude said:


> Like what....the same old debate on ROFR or eBay or postcard companies or buying resale or someone's odd medical condition?
> 
> I posted this simply for fun as I read an interesting news article and thought of Alan.



I'm glad you did!  Prior to your post I read and downloaded the article (not at all sure why I downloaded it  ) and didn't make the connection with Alan!


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 20, 2009)

I also like Comic Sans.  I worked in a middle school for 10 years (up until this year) as a building aide.  One of my duties was to compile, format, and edit the monthly newsletter so I played around with fonts a lot, including downloading many from the internet.  Comic sans is one of my favorites.  For all-around use, I always use Arial.  I can't tolerate Times New Roman, just don't like it.  BTW, I don't really care for Courier, either.  Just thought I'd throw that in there.

I think this is a fun thread - I enjoy different fonts, just never take the time on here to play around with them.

Thanks Dude for starting it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am all up for the ban, I can't stand the font. My wife uses it for everything. I always say, Arial 10pt Black.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Banned From T. U. G. - B. B. S.*

One guy who got banned from TUG-BBS habitually used Arial Black. 

Read a few dozen BBS entries in that & Size 3 MS Comic Sans will come as a welcome relief. 

The guy wasn't banned on account of Arial Black -- it was something else that I never looked into because it wasn't any of my business. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 20, 2009)

*Thank You.*




Vacation Dude said:


> I read an interesting news article and thought of Alan.


I appreciate the thought. 

Thanks. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 21, 2009)

*Let Alan be Alan!!*

Alan likes to use the font and some don't- easy answer is just don't look at his messages and then you aren't subjected to the font.  Alan is a one-off with all his funny sayings ("shux...", "no timeshare is new", "not that there's anything wrong with that", etc), his reporting about things that happen to him and his pet peeves.  His use of the font is just another aspect of that.  Let's just let Allan do his thing.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe we should ask the moderators if we could establish a new board -- Comic Sans only.


----------



## Patri (Apr 21, 2009)

I am also one of the silent majority. And even if we are in the minority, shux, there's nothing wrong with that. But I can't read that large font either. I just skip those posts.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 21, 2009)

tlwmkw said:


> Alan likes to use the font and some don't- easy answer is just don't look at his messages and then you aren't subjected to the font.  Alan is a one-off with all his funny sayings ("shux...", "no timeshare is new", "not that there's anything wrong with that", etc), his reporting about things that happen to him and his pet peeves.  His use of the font is just another aspect of that.  Let's just let Allan do his thing.



How about we also ban the word Shux???



"Roger" said:


> Maybe we should ask the moderators if we could establish a new board -- Comic Sans only.



On that day, I will delete my TUG account



Patri said:


> I am also one of the silent majority. And even if we are in the minority, shux, there's nothing wrong with that. But I can't read that large font either. I just skip those posts.



Just for you I will thank you in a NORMAL Arial font.


----------



## laura1957 (Apr 21, 2009)

I sit in front of a computer all day long, and I personally find it much easier to read Alan's posts as they are - large and bold.  And always interesting


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Minor Technical Quibble (Not That There's Anything Wrong With That).*




laura1957 said:


> I sit in front of a computer all day long, and I personally find it much easier to read Alan's posts as they are - large and bold.


I stay away from bold -- not exactly sure why, but I use it so sparingly that it's virtually undetectable.   That is, virtually all my TUG-BBS typing is non-bold.  (I do get carried away with _italics_ now & then -- but that's another story.) 

_Example*:*_ *This sentence is in bold.*  This sentence is _not_ in bold. 

Also -- & this is really a teeny-tiny quibble -- I don't consider Size 3 to be large, not for this type style. 

Anything smaller (i.e., Size 2 or 1) is too hard to read in this font -- too hard for _me_ to read, that is.  And if I have trouble with it, maybe the same goes for other people as well, I don't know. 

Thanks for putting up with all the typographic quirks. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 21, 2009)

Alan, I appreciate reading your posts.  The font you use is not annoying to me.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 21, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> Alan, I appreciate reading your posts.



I also appreciate reading his posts (and I am just having a little (non-serious) fun.



Rose Pink said:


> The font you use is not annoying to me.



Unfortunately it is to me!!! and I wish he would change (or limit) his use of it.


Better yet, how about banning all that silly stuff at the end of people's posts like this:


*Timesharing since 2002. Retired since 1998.
Tobacco-free since November 16, 1968.
Married to The Chief Of Staff since 1964.
Playing horn since 1955. Breathing air since 1942.*

^^^^^^^^^
Or add a new one

Using the annoying Comic Sans font since 2001.

?


----------



## M. Henley (Apr 21, 2009)

*Derby*

If what I am spending for 7 family members to sit in box seats May 1 and 2 is any indication, you are on target.
 



Wonka said:


> There should be enough profit from the Kentucky Derby to give everyone a chicken in the pot.


----------



## bruwery (Apr 21, 2009)

*Relax, don't worry*

Vacation Dude is just having some fun.  It's likely that Alan is having fun with it as well.  Is this a huge issue?  No, of course not.  Nobody claimed it is.

Rather, this is a fun thread.  From a big picture perspective, the utter insignificance of this issue is what makes it fun.  Is there anybody who's read this thread that hasn't received some sort of entertainment value from it?

I don't use the comic sans font.  Not that there's anything wrong with the comic sans font or those who us it...  I'm just too lazy to mess around with changing my font.

As a couple others have mentioned, the growing inability of people to properly structure paragraphs and utilize punctuation is much more troubling.

How do you ban a font, anyway?  Is somebody going to pass some sort of law that says "thou shalt not type in comic sans"?  I doubt it.

It seems to me that the only way to get rid of it would be to remove it as an option in all the various software packages.  That wouldn't represent a ban - technically, it would be a discontinuation.

Either way, it could spawn a whole new black market.  You'd see shifty people in alleys whispering "Psst, do you know where I can get my hands on a comic sans font add-in"?

Then you'd see sting operations, and people getting hauled off in the paddywagon, while bystanders shuffled about going "Jeez, don't the cops have anything better to do..."


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Never Underestimate The Power Of The Grand Pro.*




bruwery said:


> How do you ban a font, anyway?


Never mind about that. 

If the _Grand Pro_ ever decides to get rid of it, then -- _POOF !_ -- it will be gone faster than you can say _ROFR *=* ROFL*.*_ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Excellent Selection That's Highly Appropriate.*




KCI said:


> I use comic sans when making greeting cards all the time.


Great choice for that purpose. 

For wills, trusts, deeds, contracts, affidavits, sympathy cards, sermons, love letters, etc., not so much. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Apr 21, 2009)

bruwery said:


> Rather, this is a fun thread.  From a big picture perspective, the utter insignificance of this issue is what makes it fun.  Is there anybody who's read this thread that hasn't received some sort of entertainment value from it? . . .
> 
> . . . [banning the font] could spawn a whole new black market.  You'd see shifty people in alleys whispering "Psst, do you know where I can get my hands on a comic sans font add-in"?
> 
> Then you'd see sting operations, and people getting hauled off in the paddywagon, while bystanders shuffled about going "Jeez, don't the cops have anything better to do..."



:rofl: :rofl: 

It doesn't take much to amuse me


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 21, 2009)

bruwery said:


> It seems to me that the only way to get rid of it would be to remove it as an option in all the various software packages.  That wouldn't represent a ban - technically, it would be a discontinuation.
> 
> Either way, it could spawn a whole new black market.  You'd see shifty people in alleys whispering "Psst, do you know where I can get my hands on a comic sans font add-in"?



... and then, Microsoft will re-introduce it in their next version of Windows as a "significant improvement,"
in order to co-opt anyone who had the termerity to make money with a Windows add-on.


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 21, 2009)

bruwery said:


> ...How do you ban a font, anyway?  Is somebody going to pass some sort of law that says "thou shalt not type in comic sans"? .... "


As you speak (well, actually as you read) the Hacker's League In Support of Font Decency is creating a special computer virus that will seek out Comic Sans users;  violators will then have to listen to endless renditions of the Chipmonk's Christmas Album (perhaps the most annoying piece of music ever written) everytime they try to type a message.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Just Take What You Like & Leave The Rest.*




Vacation Dude said:


> Better yet, how about banning all that silly stuff at the end of people's posts like this:
> 
> Timesharing since 2002. Retired since 1998.
> Tobacco-free since November 16, 1968.
> ...


If you don't like it, don't click on it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> If you don't like it, don't click on it.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I never clicked on any of them before, I just get tired of reading them (no offense intended).

I also hate all those flashing spinning things that the DVC members put on all their posts on the DIS forums too.

EDIT

I just clicked on your links and one is not working...see something good came from this thread.  

*The link for Tobacco-free since November 16, 1968 is not working.*


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Gee Whiz.  Does That Mean I Have To Start Smoking Again ?*




Vacation Dude said:


> The link for Tobacco-free since November 16, 1968 is not working.


One of these days maybe I'll have to look into possibly doing something about that.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> One of these days maybe I'll have to look into possibly doing something about that.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



*I ASSume it is a picture of Marlboro cigarettes. So I looked it up for you. Here are some new links that you can use*

http://www.lowculture.com/archives/images/marlboro-1.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/160/342854789_c885ed6dc8.jpg?v=0

http://www.happyday.dk/funnypics/funny/images/marlboro_jpg.jpg


----------



## swift (Apr 21, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I also appreciate reading his posts (and I am just having a little (non-serious) fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glynda (Apr 21, 2009)

*That's what...*



swift said:


>




That's what I'm thinkin'.

I love the font and enjoy the posts!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 21, 2009)

Glynda said:


> I love the font and enjoy the posts!



The font's not so bad, only self-important silliness...
Kind'a like those fluffy, cutesy, kitty pics that folks pretend to like.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 21, 2009)

swift said:


>



That is one UGLY animal....is it a Dog, Cat, or Rat?


----------



## geekette (Apr 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> What's really surprising is that with the variety of type styles easily available on vBulletin, so many TUG-BBS participants just stick with the plain-vanilla "default" style that pops up automatically.
> 
> Try'm.  You might like'm.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


sounds like work.  

plenty of people at work that frequently change their desktop backgrounds, rotate their pictures for screensavers, etc.  Except for when we first saw Windows 95 and those darned cute Coke polar bears were a style @ Christmas, I really haven't bothered with stuff like that.  

I'm about content, not presentation.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*Form Follows Function.*




geekette said:


> I'm about content, not presentation.


As a practical matter, when it gets right down to it they're both all wrapped up together -- not that there's anything wrong with that.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## geekette (Apr 21, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> ok, this will be "my" official font for all of my future posts.
> 
> And I plan on posting a lot of comments.
> 
> ...



You must have checked into CruiseCritic to check out how obnoxious posters antagonize the other board members!


----------



## geekette (Apr 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> As a practical matter, when it gets right down to it they're both all wrapped up together -- not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I kinda disagree.  My job is to make things work.  Pretty is someone else's job, far removed from mine.  Nobody has ever turned down an app I created because it didn't look good enuf.  So long as the job gets done, people don't care, and I don't waste my time pretending to be artsy, cuz I never will be.

noodling with that sort of stuff doesn't appeal to me, and it's fine that others enjoy experimenting with fonts and colors and such.  Perhaps having a job in IT has stomped out "play time" on the pc much like having been a competitive swimmer removed any desire to "hang out at the pool".

[will await ban on personal abbrevs]


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2009)

*See, Form Really Does Follow Function After All.*




geekette said:


> I kinda disagree.  My job is to make things work.  Pretty is someone else's job, far removed from mine.  Nobody has ever turned down an app I created because it didn't look good enuf.  So long as the job gets done, people don't care, and I don't waste my time pretending to be artsy, cuz I never will be.


My point exactly. 

You sling code that works in a no-frills form that follows (& supports) the function. 

I sling baloney on TUG-BBS in a way intended strictly for fun -- both giving & receiving -- & once again, form follows function. 

Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 21, 2009)

Shux, this thread is making me chuckle faster that you can say ROFR = ROFL (not that there's anything wrong with that). Try'm.  You might like'm.  I'll have to show it the the chief of staff.  Is this a great country or what?  You could look it up.

tlwmkw


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

After seeing a thread (devoted specifically to 'his' font), go over the 65-post plateau, do you think he'll ever even consider changing his font now??? 

LOL :hysterical:


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 22, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> After seeing a thread (devoted specifically to 'his' font), go over the 65-post plateau, do you think he'll ever even consider changing his font now???
> 
> LOL :hysterical:



No he won't....especially now.

*I am now wishing he fixes his link to Tobacco Free as this is the message I get when I click it*

403 Forbidden
Request forbidden by administrative rules.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2009)

*You Can't Have Everything.  (Where Would You Put It?) **




Vacation Dude said:


> 403 Forbidden
> Request forbidden by administrative rules.


You don't always get what you want. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​
*** Gag courtesy of Steven Wright.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> After seeing a thread (devoted specifically to 'his' font), go over the 65-post plateau, do you think he'll ever even consider changing his font now???
> 
> LOL :hysterical:



I imagine that the next time he plays his horn in church, the attendees will be treated to a most stirring rendition of ....

Come Thou Font of Every Blessing

(with lyrics projected in Comic Sans, of course).


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> No he won't....especially now.



Darn, my eyesight really is getting worse.  This size looks good to me.  I might just adopt it, in black.

Does anyone know where I can find a giant shout-from-the-rooftops smiley?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2009)

*Big Enough For Ya ?*



SueDonJ said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a giant shout-from-the-rooftops smiley?






-- hotlinked -- ​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2009)

*Let's Vote on the Fonts AND Move the Thread Up!*



ace2000 said:


> After seeing a thread (devoted specifically to 'his' font), go over the 65-post plateau, do you think he'll ever even consider changing his font now???
> 
> LOL :hysterical:



Let's take a vote.  Which is more annoying: 

Alan's Comic Sans 3

Vacation Dude's Arial Black 7 in technicolor?

With enough votes, the thread will be pushed onto the first page of threads sorted by posts   (As I said before, I'm easily amused.  I'm also avoiding doing real work.)


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2009)

*Au Contraire, Mon Frère.*




Vacation Dude said:


> I am only posting ugly fonts in this thread to illustrate how annoying it would be to read TUG if every posted in different fonts.


Variety is the spice of life. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> *I am only posting ugly fonts in this thread to illustrate how annoying it would be to read TUG if every posted in different fonts.
> 
> Is it possible for me to reset my user options to only read arial fonts for every post?*



Excuses, excuses.  

Alan's font is friendly and casual and easy to read and I like it.  So there. 

I like the bananas.  Unfortunately/fortunately, we're limited to only 6 smilies!


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 22, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



_*I agree, but unfortunately, my wife don't not, thus, I can't live out my fantasy, if you know what I mean.*_

 :ignore:


----------



## pittle (Apr 22, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Alan's font is friendly and casual and easy to read and I like it.


Me too.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 22, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Let's take a vote.  Which is more annoying:
> 
> Alan's Comic Sans 3
> 
> ...



Hey!  Nobody ever told me there was a thread sorted by posts thing!  Geeeze, you learn something new every day.

Alan, I like the giant smiley face but IT'S NOT SHOUTING.  I need something that looks like this guy ----> :zzz: except instead of snoring IT'S SHOUTING.  Preferably from a rooftop, which I think should be possible because this guy ---->  has a wall.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2009)

I need a *giant smiley* that symbolizes *Ewwwwwww*.


----------



## swsc16 (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread rocks!  Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2009)

*Giant Enough For Ya ?*



pjrose said:


> I need a *giant smiley* that symbolizes *Ewwwwwww*.






-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 22, 2009)

pjrose said:


> I need a *giant smiley* that symbolizes *Ewwwwwww*.


*
How about this one?*

***TUG is a family BBS.  Inappropriate picture removed.***

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's illegal in seventeen states and on Sundays.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> _*How about this one?*_


 


Just curious, have you thought about what your new TUG name is going to be after this username is banned? LOL


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 22, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> Just curious, have you thought about what your new TUG name is going to be after this username is banned? LOL



*How about ace2001 ??? as it would imply a new and improved version than the year before*

I see nothing wrong with the cartoon and think it is quite tame by today's standards.

:deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> *How about ace2001 ??? as it would imply a new and improved version than the year before*


 

LOL - I love it! 

It's been a pleasure knowing ya!     When you come back with your new username, be sure and let us know who you were!


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 22, 2009)

This thread is very funny- thanks for the entertainment.

tlwmkw


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 22, 2009)

ace2000 said:


> LOL - I love it!
> 
> It's been a pleasure knowing ya!     When you come back with your new username, be sure and let us know who you were!



That is the beauty of internet forums, you can be anyone you want to be.

:whoopie: :ignore: :hysterical:  

*Reincarnation is 100% possible on the Internet*

I could be a celebrity like Brad Pit or a Susan Boyle look-alike, I could be a neighbor of yours or even a relative, I could be a timeshare salesman in disguise, I could be your boss, heck I could even be a cartoon character come to life.

If I was a hot air balloon captain or even a professional skydiving instructor, I would love to greet my guests with "Away-We-Go"


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2009)

*Not Always.*




Vacation Dude said:


> Reincarnation is 100% possible on the Internet


Not necessarily everywhere on the Internet. 

I mean, once you're banned from TUG-BBS you're banned & you stay banned -- case closed & end of sentence.  

No use trying to sign up as somebody different because the Grand Pro will catch on right away & ban you all over again. 

Therefore, it behooves us all to mind our TUG-BBS Ps & Qs & not get banned. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 22, 2009)

Alan,

Who is the Grand Pro?  Your link just leads to a list of other words with similar meanings and doesn't explain what you are talking about.

tlwmkw


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Not necessarily everywhere on the Internet.
> 
> I mean, once you're banned from TUG-BBS you're banned & you stay banned -- case closed & end of sentence.



SWSRNL had multiple reincarnations.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2009)

*You're Kidding, Right ?*




tlwmkw said:


> Who is the Grand Pro?


Whaddya mean, who's the Grand Pro ? 

I'm talking about the 1 & only TUG Chief Executive & Top Dog & Dictator & Main Man & Troop Leader & King & Archbishop & Owner & Team Captain & HOA-BOD President & Rush Chairman & Manager & Chief & Secretary-General, etc., etc., & so on & so forth right on down the line. 

How can there be any doubt as to who that is ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2009)

*Hard To Pull The Wool Over The Eyes Of The Grand Pro, No ?*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> SWSRNL had multiple reincarnations.


Still got banned every time, right ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> SWSRNL had multiple reincarnations.



_     SWSRNL???     _


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2009)

pjrose said:


> _     SWSRNL???     _



She *W*ho Shall *R*emain *N*ame*L*ess


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 22, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> She *W*ho Shall *R*emain *N*ame*L*ess



Does this mean there was once a soap opera going on here?!?!  I am shocked.  I thought this was the last bastion of civility on the web.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2009)

*The Good Old Days Are Now.*




SueDonJ said:


> I thought this was the last bastion of civility on the web.


It is -- _now*.*_

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## geekette (Apr 22, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Does this mean there was once a soap opera going on here?!?!  I am shocked.  I thought this was the last bastion of civility on the web.



Oh yeah, high drama.  

This is before ip addresses were checked so it's a lot easier to actually BAN someone.  But she wasn't too hard to spot once she got started.  Changing a username does not change a person.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 22, 2009)

geekette said:


> Oh yeah, high drama.
> 
> This is before ip addresses were checked so it's a lot easier to actually BAN someone.  But she wasn't too hard to spot once she got started.  Changing a username does not change a person.



With Comcast and my cable modem, I just need to unplug my modem for a day or so and when I reconnect I get a new external IP address.  Presto -- there is no way a moderator could know that I was someone else before.  Then there are anonymous proxies, etc.  There are a bunch of ways to get a new identity.

Not that I would do any of that...

Kurt


----------



## normab (Apr 22, 2009)

*I don't get the controversy.*

While I don't love it, I don't hate it either.   I find script fonts hard to read and print fonts much easier.  

As long as they are size 12 so I can read them!!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Does this mean there was once a soap opera going on here?!?!  I am shocked.  I thought this was the last bastion of civility on the web.


She was banned for conduct unbecoming a human being.  And it got even worse when she was kicked off the other primary timeshare site.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 22, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Not necessarily everywhere on the Internet.
> 
> I mean, once you're banned from TUG-BBS you're banned & you stay banned -- case closed & end of sentence.
> 
> ...



*You are extremely naive about the Internet. The security of TUG and other BBS are so weak it is not even funny. The only thing that is needed is an e-mail address (hello Google, yahoo, hotmail, etc.) and an IP address (hello wireless internet cafes).

Thus, if "Agitator Alan" gets banned for posting about cheap iphones, porno sites, or some male enhancement products and gets banned, then he can re-sign up as "Nice guy Ned" very easily as long as he has a different e-mail address and IP address and the "Grand Pro" will be left scratching his head.*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> She *W*ho Shall *R*emain *N*ame*L*ess



_I am definitely not a "she" and have no idea what this person did_



PigsDad said:


> With Comcast and my cable modem, I just need to unplug my modem for a day or so and when I reconnect I get a new external IP address.  Presto -- there is no way a moderator could know that I was someone else before.  Then there are anonymous proxies, etc.  There are a bunch of ways to get a new identity.
> 
> Not that I would do any of that...
> 
> Kurt



Wow..thanks for the tip!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> You are extremely naive about the Internet. The security of TUG and other BBS are so weak it is not even funny. The only thing that is needed is an e-mail address (hello Google, yahoo, hotmail, etc.) and an IP address (hello wireless internet cafes).
> 
> Thus, if "Agitator Alan" gets banned for posting about cheap iphones, porno sites, or some male enhancement products and gets banned, then he can re-sign up as "Nice guy Ned" very easily as long as he has a different e-mail address and IP address and the "Grand Pro" will be left scratching his head.


Over on the other BBS the site admin resorted to blocking entire blocks of IP addresses (such as any address associated with AOL) from being able to register automatically.  Ultimately they devised some other methods that allowed them to identify her when she attempted to create a new account.


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 22, 2009)

I do love Comic Sans...but not in bold for reading posts...however, I use it all the time for personal projects and would really be upset to lose it as an option.....


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2009)

*We're On Page One!!!*

_OMG – we made it!   :whoopie: 

This thread is now #23 on the First Page of the Lounge when you sort-by-replies!  As soon as I post this we’ll be right under Alan’s Emotional Response to Music, and close to Thanksgiving Weight Loss Challenge, American Made Cars and the Bailout, and Harry Potter.     

Woo Hoo!  
_


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2009)

Linda74 said:


> I do love Comic Sans...but not in bold for reading posts...however, I use it all the time for personal projects and would really be upset to lose it as an option.....



You won't lose it; you can type the code for any font, in square brackets before your text, like this:     and then type * /font* in square brackets after your text.  Just quote one of Alan's posts to see how.  You can substitute the font of your choice, e.g. this is seattle size 4  and this is Brush Script MT in size 5


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 22, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> She was banned for conduct unbecoming a human being.  And it got even worse when she was kicked off the other primary timeshare site.



Oooooooh.  I'm pretty sure that's also illegal in seventeen states and on Sundays.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 22, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Over on the other BBS the site admin resorted to blocking entire blocks of IP addresses (such as any address associated with AOL) from being able to register automatically.  Ultimately they devised some other methods that allowed them to identify her when she attempted to create a new account.



I must be missing something such as an inside joke, but I have no clue what other bbs everyone is referring to or who this mystery woman is.

*No matter, it is IMPOSSIBLE for any bbs to have foolproof security. Banning AOL is pretty serious, but if someone is disparate they can use "IP hiding" or IP spoofing" software....just do a google search.*

But this thread is about that horrible font Comic San not some internet bbs stalker.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 22, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I must be missing something such as an inside joke, but I have no clue what other bbs everyone is referring to or who this mystery woman is.


 
They are referring to timeshareforums (I probably spelled that wrong) and many tuggers use both boards and some former tuggers have gone "over there" exclusively. The poster people are referring to was quite toxic and was always attacking people and was really mean--I think she had mental problems. You remind me of her.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2009)

If I went back far enough might I be able to find said toxic person's posts, or have all remnants been wiped clean?     Just curious.....


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 22, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> The poster people are referring to was quite toxic and was always attacking people and was really mean--I think she had mental problems. You remind me of her.



:hysterical: 

I've actually become quite fond of Vacation Dude.  He sure has livened things up.   

Deb


----------



## pjrose (Apr 22, 2009)

DebBrown said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> I've actually become quite fond of Vacation Dude.  He sure has livened things up.
> 
> Deb



True, true.  It's been fun for some of us.

Dude's made his POINTS, others have made theirs, and this ultimately silly thread has made it to the top twenty-something. 

However, I'm afraid some old wounds are opening up . . .


----------



## geekette (Apr 23, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> With Comcast and my cable modem, I just need to unplug my modem for a day or so and when I reconnect I get a new external IP address.  Presto -- there is no way a moderator could know that I was someone else before.  Then there are anonymous proxies, etc.  There are a bunch of ways to get a new identity.
> 
> Not that I would do any of that...
> 
> Kurt



true, but many have static ips and macs can be sniffed.  not my forte.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2009)

pjrose said:


> True, true.  It's been fun for some of us.
> 
> Dude's made his POINTS, others have made theirs, and this ultimately silly thread has made it to the top twenty-something.
> 
> However, I'm afraid some old wounds are opening up . . .



Nahhh, I don't think oblique references to SWSRNL will open any old wounds.  Occasional references pop up from time to time.  Wouldn't surprise me one bit if she's still trolling the board anonymously, even reading this thread.


----------



## geekette (Apr 23, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> I must be missing something such as an inside joke, but I have no clue what other bbs everyone is referring to or who this mystery woman is.
> 
> *No matter, it is IMPOSSIBLE for any bbs to have foolproof security. Banning AOL is pretty serious, but if someone is disparate they can use "IP hiding" or IP spoofing" software....just do a google search.*
> 
> But this thread is about that horrible font Comic San not some internet bbs stalker.



Chill, Dude, a little OT-ness never hurt anyone.

There is no foolproof security anywhere.  But I cannot imagine what I would be doing that would cause me to cloak myself to the fullest extent of technology.  What a pain.  And most people will not go to the trouble when they think just coming up with a new username and email will do it.

Still and all, I'd rather be stalked online than in the physical world.  

Of course, I will probably have a dream tonight about giant pink letters chasing me, trying to stab me with a giant green hyphen.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 23, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> They are referring to timeshareforums (I probably spelled that wrong) and many tuggers use both boards and some former tuggers have gone "over there" exclusively. The poster people are referring to was quite toxic and was always attacking people and was really mean--I think she had mental problems. You remind me of her.



*I am NOT a woman and this is probably the only thread that I have started that has caused so much posting. Remember I am not attacking AwayWeGo (seems to be a nice person), I am only attacking his choice of font (after reading the WSJ article about it).*




DebBrown said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> I've actually become quite fond of Vacation Dude.  He sure has livened things up.
> 
> Deb


_
Thanks Deb....I enjoy your posts too._




pjrose said:


> True, true.  It's been fun for some of us.
> 
> Dude's made his POINTS, others have made theirs, and this ultimately silly thread has made it to the top twenty-something.
> 
> However, I'm afraid some old wounds are opening up . . .



I should probably do a search for "the crazy woman poster" so I can learn what is freaking everyone out. Is there a Readers Digest version posted somewhere? I really don't want to read hundreds of posts, just a short bio of the controversy. I see there are a few other heated threads online such as RORF, Window Washing rates, Westgate (or is is Wastegate) and buying a timeshare from a developer.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2009)

geekette said:


> Still and all, I'd rather be stalked online than in the physical world.



This situation included both.


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 23, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This situation included both.



ok...let's drop the crazy woman stalker (who can't be named) topic and get back to the meat of this discussion.

AwayWeGo......when are you going to change your Font and update your links.

I also think you need to add a link to Breathing air since 1942.

Here is a possible link for you.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2065/2125011514_faaf70e206.jpg?v=0


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2009)

*Duuuuuuddddde!

If I'm going to hijack a thread I'm going to keep it hijacked.  You're welcome to talk about Alan's links if you like.  But if we want to sit on the Group W bench talking about stalking and mother raping and father stabbing and father raping, well that's what we'll do.  And we'll talk about littering as well.  

And we'll use any frickin' font we feel like using.*


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 23, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> *Duuuuuuddddde!
> 
> If I'm going to hijack a thread I'm going to keep it hijacked.  You're welcome to talk about Alan's links if you like.  But if we want to sit on the Group W bench talking about stalking and mother raping and father stabbing and father raping, well that's what we'll do.  And we'll talk about littering as well.
> 
> And we'll use any frickin' font we feel like using.*



"LITTERING?!"  Please let's not go THERE.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 23, 2009)

I hadn't read this thread till now....Man...this is an odd thread!

I am still chuckling about Steve's reference to  "Come Thou FONT of every blessing!"


----------



## geekette (Apr 23, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> This situation included both.



Oh crap, that part I hadn't known.


----------



## geekette (Apr 23, 2009)

You know, lately I have seen a lot more litter in our neighborhood.  Used to be a lot cleaner.  While I'd like to believe it's the high winds we've had lately, I don't think the wind is selective to only blow about the beer case cardboards and bottles.

hmmm

I think I'll blame teenagers because they're an easy target and should twist this whole thing a completely different direction because everybody knows that teens are behind the font bans.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2009)

geekette said:


> I think I'll blame teenagers because they're an easy target and should twist this whole thing a completely different direction because everybody knows that teens are behind the font bans.



The teens in my neighborhood are generally more interested in Raybans than font bans.


----------



## BILL_B (Apr 23, 2009)

*Tattoo in Comic Sans Font*

If we discuss the possibility of having a tattoo done in this font perhaps we can convince a Mod to merge the 'Tatto' thread with this one and we can jump quite a ways up in the count


----------



## Vacation Dude (Apr 23, 2009)

How's this for a don't litter picture?

It almost makes me want to commit a crime.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2009)

Vacation Dude said:


> How's this for a don't litter picture?
> 
> It almost makes me want to commit a crime.




Hey - great Earth Day theme!!!


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 23, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The teens in my neighborhood are generally more interested in Raybans than font bans.


Raybans are so "80's".   

Kurt


----------



## dmbrand (Apr 23, 2009)

This thread reminds me of That Seventies Show; you're all sitting around a table in a cloud of smoke saying random things!:rofl:


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 23, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> *...**if we want to sit on the Group W bench talking about stalking and mother raping and father stabbing and father raping, well that's what we'll do. And we'll talk about littering as well. *


 
Oh, I loved that storysong!  I had the album when I was a mere teen and played it on my little portable record player.  Thanks for bringing back some fun memories.  What's Arlo Jr. doing these days?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2009)

dmbrand said:


> This thread reminds me of That Seventies Show; you're all sitting around a table in a cloud of smoke saying random things!:rofl:



Hey, we could all play a nice game of *Beat the Reaper!!!!*

He's got the Plague!!!!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Raybans are so "80's".
> 
> Kurt



Actually, they're more 1500's Venice - 1514 to be exact.

***TUG is a family BBS.  The picture was not appropriate and has been deleted.***

Steve
TUG Moderator


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 23, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Come Thou Font of Every Blessing


 
Interesting that you should bring that up.  I was just thinking about that beautiful rendition your choir did.  You had posted the link in Alan's emotional music thread.  Perhaps you could re-post the link here.  It is so beautiful.  I just listened to it again and, again, it brought tears to my eyes.  Thank you so much for bringing such beauty into this world.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

I REFUSE TO READ THIS THREAD ANY FURTHER UNTIL ALAN COMES BACK AND RESPONDS AGAIN!!!!  



EDIT: SORRY, JUST REALIZED THAT I WON'T BE ABLE TO KNOW IF HE CAME BACK UNLESS I READ THIS THREAD AGAIN...


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Personally, I'm thinking Alan did the smart thing by abandoning this thread...

:rofl:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 23, 2009)

*You Asked For It, You Got It.*




Rose Pink said:


> Perhaps you could re-post the link here.


Click here for Troggy's audio link. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 23, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for Troggy's audio link.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Yeah - put that together with the *Beat the Reaper!!!!* link I posted a bit ago and you've got a great juxtapa-whatever.


----------



## swift (Apr 23, 2009)

*Warning*

Please keep it clean.

I am putting this thread up for Admin review.


----------

